# Please tell me we're in labor!!



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

excuse the poop and hay, but got home today and found a whitish clean thick stand of goo. Please tell me this is finally it?!!?? Udder is very firm. We don't know a due date so it's all been a big guessing game the last few months. There are no contractions or amber colored discharge. She's eating and walking around but no signs of active labor...


----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

tiff said:


> excuse the poop and hay, but got home today and found a whitish clean thick stand of goo. Please tell me this is finally it?!!?? Udder is very firm. We don't know a due date so it's all been a big guessing game the last few months. There are no contractions or amber colored discharge. She's eating and walking around but no signs of active labor...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Might be.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'd definitely keep an eye on her......


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Babies?????????


----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

No babies yet. I have another picture from a little while ago


----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

Could this be just more normal pregnancy discharge?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Looks like the mucous plug. They can lose that a couple weeks before they kid.
Best way to tell is her ligaments. Do you know how to check those?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any kids yet?
If that is a clear long amber tube like discharge that says kids are on the way.


----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Any kids yet?
> If that is a clear long amber tube like discharge that says kids are on the way.


We have triplets!! Yay! I'll post pics soon. Mom is still cleaning everybody up, they are trying to nurse but she backs away and keeps licking the kids. How long should she do this before letting them nurse, I know they'll need colostrum soon.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

tiff said:


> We have triplets!! Yay! I'll post pics soon. Mom is still cleaning everybody up, they are trying to nurse but she backs away and keeps licking the kids. How long should she do this before letting them nurse, I know they'll need colostrum soon.


Nicely done! Give them a while, my girls develop OCD frequently and won't let babies drink til they're spotless. I'd give them half an hour and if not then I'd hold her head til she lets them.

(Wish mine would have triplets, but my buck decided to jump everything about three weeks AFTER I'd flushed them. Not sure I like 136% returns. Oh well!)


----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

Ok. And if she doesn't let them in 30 min or so should I give them colostrum replacer. My husband isn't here and I can't hold her by myself


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I got confused, you have 2 posts going here. The doe's colostrum is best for her kids if she does not have CAE. The replacer won't give them the passive immunities like the real stuff. 

If she is being a good mom, licking them off, etc, try putting them by her udder.


----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

Goats Rock said:


> I got confused, you have 2 posts going here. The doe's colostrum is best for her kids if she does not have CAE. The replacer won't give them the passive immunities like the real stuff.
> 
> If she is being a good mom, licking them off, etc, try putting them by her udder.


Sorry- I got a little concerned so I started a new post about them nursing. They were all trying to suckle but she kept backing away, so I held each of them up to her teat since it's been nearly 2 hours since baby #1 was delivered. Everyone ate a little. She still has afterbirth coming out but still haven't seen anything that resembles a placenta. Is that ok?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Yes, that sounds normal.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

To most people, afterbirth and placenta are the same thing. I know what you’re talking about though, and as the stuff that’s hanging comes out further you will see that the placenta looking stuff is part of it. What you are seeing IS the placenta.


----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

Ranger1 said:


> To most people, afterbirth and placenta are the same thing. I know what you're talking about though, and as the stuff that's hanging comes out further you will see that the placenta looking stuff is part of it. What you are seeing IS the placenta.


Ok, yeah a large glob finally came out . That's what I was looking for


----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

We have 2 bucklings and 1 doeling. The lighter one is the doeling.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Aww, congratulations!! So happy everything went well, they're adorable!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Cute!! I love the doeling’s coloring!


----------



## Agreenwd888 (Sep 3, 2017)

I dont think ive ever seen a grey goat? Maybe its the lighting.. such cuties. Wee little ones


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

They are cute! It looks like they are nursing. They will only eat in little snatches. As long as they look and act healthy and poop and pee, all is good.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Adorable babies.


----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

Agreenwd888 said:


> I dont think ive ever seen a grey goat? Maybe its the lighting.. such cuties. Wee little ones


I haven't either, grey with blue eyes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute congrats. 

As to nursing issues and mom.
Tie her up and 1 back leg so she cannot kick, if she is, milk out just enough to make her less sore, do it on both sides.
You can feed that to her babies with a syringe(no needle) slowly at the back corner of their mouths. 
It hurts being over full and tight and that is why she won't stand for them. 
After you do this, latch them on.

I do make sure they get first colostrum as soon as possible. Do not wait it out.
Go out every 2 hours and make sure they nurse.


----------



## VeggieGoat (Jan 17, 2018)

So cute! Congrats


----------



## Tamara Birdsall (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi everyone I am new to this site as well. I have owned Nigeria pygmy's for over a year now andmy doe is pregnant. I am not sure exactly when she was bred but I know it was in sept. I am a little worried because this will be my first timeexperiencing kidding. She lost her mucus plug 2 days ago and I can not feel her tail ligaments any more ,she is so squishy there. She is not inany distress and I can still feel the baby moving. Is this normal?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

@Tamara Birdsall - that sounds normal to me. Good luck with your doe!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

@Tamara Birdsall:
Attaching onto others threads, can make your post easily missed.

Making your own thread will benefit more and get attention right away.
Find the category which best suits your question and post away. 

Your doe is normal.


----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

Tamara Birdsall said:


> Hi everyone I am new to this site as well. I have owned Nigeria pygmy's for over a year now andmy doe is pregnant. I am not sure exactly when she was bred but I know it was in sept. I am a little worried because this will be my first timeexperiencing kidding. She lost her mucus plug 2 days ago and I can not feel her tail ligaments any more ,she is so squishy there. She is not inany distress and I can still feel the baby moving. Is this normal?


This was our first kidding, and I wasn't sure if I was
Feeling the ligaments correctly until they were gone that morning. I watched her like a hawk all day. She was acting like her normal self, eating, laying around, going in her hoUse for naps. The only change I saw in her was about 30 min before she had the first baby she was a little more talkative. She's pretty quiet for the most part. It was the sweetest, softest little goat sound. She made the same noises to them when they were born. Ahh. Happy kidding!


----------

